# Does the type of ester used in test. have anything to do with amount bloat you get?



## ccpro (Oct 29, 2013)

*Does the type of ester used in test. have anything to do with amount bloat you get?*

Probably a dumb question, but with mgs being the same...I think I get more retention on cyp. than I do prop.  My molars are chewing through my cheeks?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 29, 2013)

A lot of people say SE's will make you hold less water then LE's. I haven't noticed a difference personally because I keep my e in check and drink plenty of water. Doesn't mean other people don't bloat more on LE's but it makes no difference for me.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2013)

I no longer have to use blood pressure meds and haven't for a year because I keep my diet better and e in check.

Keeping e in check even helps the ones with less clean of a diet but keeping both going is best, I ate pizza last night running 1.5g of test for several weeks now 1g is test c, if I wasn't running Aromasin I would have felt like shit and bloated.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 29, 2013)

When I'm cruising (200mg e5d) my estradiol stays in check, I don't really need an AI but I do get bloat.  Maybe I should get back on it just for the bloat?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2013)

ccpro said:


> When I'm cruising (200mg e5d) my estradiol stays in check, I don't really need an AI but I do get bloat.  Maybe I should get back on it just for the bloat?



Is it in check by feel or blood work?

If blood work then the bloat must be from diet  bro.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry, bloodwork and yes my diet needs some cleaning up!  Maybe it's time I talk to Spongy?


SFGiants said:


> Is it in check by feel or blood work?
> 
> If blood work then the bloat must be from diet  bro.



I think your right, my bloods are good but my diet is dirty.  It's probably time I got serious and talked to Spongy.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 29, 2013)

I have been told test e will help keep bloat and bp down due to the ester as compared to test cyp... Not sure how true any of this is...?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2013)

ccpro said:


> Sorry, bloodwork and yes my diet needs some cleaning up!  Maybe it's time I talk to Spongy?



Possible but I got it fixed on my own but eating smarter but still dirty.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 29, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Possible but I got it fixed on my own but eating smarter but still dirty.



Yes DIET can pretty much help lower almost anything... With both sponge and cashouts diets i was able to lower my cholesterol a ton! Lower salt content and add fluids minus the salt and it will do wonders for u in many aspects!


----------



## HDH (Oct 29, 2013)

ccpro said:


> Probably a dumb question, but with mgs being the same...I think I get more retention on cyp. than I do prop.  My molars are chewing through my cheeks?



Yes they matter for me. 

HDH


----------



## Popeye (Oct 29, 2013)

In my experience....If I were to eat the SAME diet on 500mg test E, and the SAME diet on 500mg Test prop....I would be significantly more bloated on the longer estered gear


----------



## ccpro (Oct 29, 2013)

Popeye said:


> In my experience....If I were to eat the SAME diet on 500mg test E, and the SAME diet on 500mg Test prop....I would be significantly more bloated on the longer estered gear


This is kinda what I'm experiencing but my diet is shit also!  I noticed very little bloat and more consistent libido (it seems) on prop, pinning 3 times a week a 100mgs of test compared to 250mgs of cyp every 5 days.????


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 29, 2013)

ccpro said:


> This is kinda what I'm experiencing but my diet is shit also!  I noticed very little bloat and more consistent libido (it seems) on prop, pinning 3 times a week a 100mgs of test compared to 250mgs of cyp every 5 days.????



It's usually the opposite, the shorter the ester the faster it raises serum testosterone levels. Your body's response is to aromatize faster and and sides become more evident because they're happening in a smaller time from. The ester itself isn't directly responsible but the release rate of it does contribute


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 29, 2013)

It's all anecdotal, so there's no proven answer

You just have to experiment and see for yourself


----------



## ccpro (Oct 29, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> It's all anecdotal, so there's no proven answer
> 
> You just have to experiment and see for yourself



Yes, that's why I only comment on what I've experienced....I'm no pro, bro!!!  Get to know your body while limiting the extraneous variables....damn I sound smart.....I know, no one is buying it!!!!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 30, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> It's usually the opposite, the shorter the ester the faster it raises serum testosterone levels. Your body's response is to aromatize faster and and sides become more evident because they're happening in a smaller time from. The ester itself isn't directly responsible but the release rate of it does contribute



youre tellin me you would get more bloat from TNE than Test Enanthate....where do you come up with this shit?!?! Christ!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 30, 2013)

Popeye said:


> youre tellin me you would get more bloat from TNE than Test Enanthate....where do you come up with this shit?!?! Christ!!!



Did you miss the word _usually_?


----------



## Popeye (Oct 30, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Did you miss the word _usually_?



That hardly effects what you said..."usually" basically implies more often than not...I would bet its opposite of what you stated


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 30, 2013)

Popeye said:


> That hardly effects what you said..."usually" basically implies more often than not...I would bet its opposite of what you stated



Which then implies it may not always be the case so yes it does affect my statement. You'd bet? Seriously, I'm wrong bc you bet? If I'm wrong show me some evidence and I'll be happy to admit it


----------



## Popeye (Oct 30, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Which then implies it may not always be the case so yes it does affect my statement. You'd bet? Seriously, I'm wrong bc you bet? If I'm wrong show me some evidence and I'll be happy to admit it


I dont have 'evidence'....but neither do you...on any over your, I read somewhere once, opinions.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 30, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Which then implies it may not always be the case so yes it does affect my statement. You'd bet? Seriously, I'm wrong bc you bet? If I'm wrong show me some evidence and I'll be happy to admit it


have you used tne and test e?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 30, 2013)

Popeye said:


> I dont have 'evidence'....but neither do you...on any over your, I read somewhere once, opinions.



Do you have anything to cite?



Popeye said:


> have you used tne and test e?



No I have not used TNE.


----------



## HDH (Oct 30, 2013)

ccpro said:


> This is kinda what I'm experiencing but my diet is shit also!  I noticed very little bloat and more consistent libido (it seems) on prop, pinning 3 times a week a 100mgs of test compared to 250mgs of cyp every 5 days.????


You seem to be experiencing exactly what is expected from the switch of Cyp to Prop. Even though you are running 300mg of Prop E7D and 350mg of Cyp E7D, they are pretty close to being the same because of ester weight. The Prop holds more hormone because the ester weighs less than the Cyp.

Prop will cause less water retention than the longer esters. That's why it's used so regularly in cutting stacks and cutting blends. Anyone that has used each one enough knows from experience.

The libido issues are just a plus. I know guys that like to run it for that reason. Personally, I'm not a big fan of short esters because of the frequent pinning but I've done my share.

Diet can and will make a difference for water retention but what ester is chosen can make a bigger difference.

HDH


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 30, 2013)

sodium/sugar intake has tons to do with how bloated i may be at any point in time.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 30, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> sodium/sugar intake has tons to do with how bloated i may be at any point in time.



I like my salt...but it's easy to cut.  I'm not big on the sweets....but juice is something else.


----------

